# Medicare ICD-9 Coverage (LCD/NCD)



## Trendale (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,
Does any one have the Medicare  icd-9 coverage policy for CPT codes 11040-11044. (11043 in particular) ? Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what state you reside in...maybe this will help.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/index_lmrp_bystate_criteria.asp?error=A+State+must+be+selected.


----------

